
Organizing for Speed - sdalatun
https://blogg.bekk.no/organizing-for-speed-17462894baf4
======
beobab
We have this in spades here: Two types of people clash regularly. The "doers",
who demand that they be working on something all the time, and the
"completers", who insist that they can't start something new because they
haven't finished the last task.

The "doers" tend to "win", and that causes all sorts of problems at deployment
time, not least of which is the test department swamped at the end of the
release cycle.

